# VIA train collides with Ottawa transit bus



## Trogdor (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/via-train-ottawa-bus-collision-causes-multiple-deaths-1.1858868


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 18, 2013)

Off hand does anyone have information on Train 51; I'm not familiar with most of the VIA stuff but get the impression this is a short haul along the lines of an Amtrak Regional or Illinois Service.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2013)

Train 51 is the 6:20am departure out of Montreal Central arriving in Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:48am, departing Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:52am arriving Toronto Union Station at 12:49pm


----------



## jamesontheroad (Sep 18, 2013)

jis said:


> Train 51 is the 6:20am departure out of Montreal Central arriving in Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:48am, departing Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:52am arriving Toronto Union Station at 12:49pm


In that respect it's something of an oddity, as its one of the slower Montréal / Toronto trains that goes via Ottawa. Passengers originating in Montréal can leave 25 minutes later on train #53 and arrive about an hour earlier at stations between Kingston and Toronto.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Sep 18, 2013)

Note the eyewitness accounts in the following video report. Barriers down, bus driver made no apparent attempt to brake.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8927609


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 18, 2013)

I read that people were yelling at the bus driver to stop. How terrifying and horrible. 

I also feel bad for the first responders who have to deal with that scene.

This is simply awful.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2013)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Train 51 is the 6:20am departure out of Montreal Central arriving in Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:48am, departing Fallowfield (Ottawa) at 8:52am arriving Toronto Union Station at 12:49pm
> ...


I understand the purpose of that train is mostly for travel between Montreal and Ottawa, and Ottawa and Toronto, and not Montreal to Toronto.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 18, 2013)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Note the eyewitness accounts in the following video report. Barriers down, bus driver made no apparent attempt to brake.
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8927609


Driver had medical event prior to crash?

Mechanical issues (i.e. brakes)?

Driver truly not paying attention?

Could be any of those or something else. That's what investigations are for. Thoughts

with victims/families/first responders right now.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2013)

Rail crossing where deadly crash occurred was identified as ‘severe’ safety issue a decade ago




> OTTAWA — The Barrhaven rail crossing where an OC Transpo double-decker bus and a Via passenger train collided Wednesday morning, killing at least six people, has been on the radar as a “severe public safety issue” for more than a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2013)

I suppose this is why FRA insists on impenetrable barriers at speeds above 110mph, if one wishes to install a grade crossing across such territory.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 18, 2013)

The driver either had a medical condtion, was binded by sun rays, or suffered a brake failure. The train involded was a GE P42DC hauling LRC railcars. The bus involved was an Alexander Dennis Enviro 500. Double-deck buses have appeard to be more prone to brake failures than single-deckers.

Better mechanics, more reliable buses, and well trained drivers are possible solutions to this problem.

Bless all the deceased. RIP.


----------

